# The Mythical 1955 Mens Blue Phantom.........Anyone seen an UNRESTORED one?



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2015)

*While over the years I've owned several original paint unrestored Blue Ladies Phantoms, I've never found an original mens version.  The closest I've ever come to seeing an original was 2 or 3 years back on Ebay a bike flipper (non collector) in upstate NY listed one along with some modern bikes in his listings.  I don't even think he put the word 'blue' in the description, but it was definately an original paint unrestored rough bike.  It went pretty high 2 range from what I recall.  It was indisputably legit. Has anyone on here ever owned one or seen a true original paint 55 mens model?  Does anyone know who won the bike that sold on Ebay?  I've probably had close to a dozen of the ladies models over the years, best one coming from a TRUE "picker" in Chicago who back in the late 80's would ship out bikes he found in basements etc.  Complete and mint missing tank ladies blue was had for >gasp<  200 bux plus shipping.  I sold it at a local Huntington beach meet for 400 and thought I hit a home run!

Attached are some pix of a correctly dated 55' frame I restored with 100% original parts for a local collector last year.  Original EVERYTHING......except for tubes and the air in the tubes.  Nos fenders, front brake, Tailight and Typhoon tires.  I wonder how many the Schwinn factory actually squirted in Blue and why so few?*[/SIZE]
[/FONT][/B]




















[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey Bob,
   I still have pictures of that bike on my computer. I was the under bidder on the bike and kick myself in the a$$ for not stepping up. I tried in vain, for about a year, to get the seller to put me in contact with the new owner but he claimed the owner wished to remain anaonymous. All he would tell me is that the bike went to Cali. I thought by now it might have surfaced. That was the only legit bike I ever saw. If I remember correctly the guy told me the bike was actually found in Pennsylvania. There is a rumor that Pres Eisenhower wanted a blue one for his son for Christmas 1955. The story doesn't add up though because his son was well into his 30's by this time. His grandson, however, DDE II, was seven so this would be plausible but I've never seen any pics to back this up. Regardless, I speculate that a Schwinn dealer in that area probably got Schwinn to paint a small batch of the boys bikes blue. So what was the minimum number required? I've tried to reach out to the BMA who, I believe, bought the Schwinn archives but they rudely told me that the archives are not available for research. That's all I know about it. As a consolation prize I finally tracked down a correct serial # frame and all the parts to build one--would you care to share the paint codes with me? Ironically I failed to get the serial # off the Ebay bike so if anyone happens to know what it was I would certainly like to know. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jan 6, 2015)

Absolutely WOW WOW WOW. I have never seen a blue Phantom in the 30 years of my bike fun. That has to be by far my favorite color on a Phantom. I know you don't need me to tell you but, super nice bike Bob. Very lucky owner.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Bob,
> I still have pictures of that bike on my computer. I was the under bidder on the bike and kick myself in the a$$ for not stepping up. I tried in vain, for about a year, to get the seller to put me in contact with the new owner but he claimed the owner wished to remain anaonymous. All he would tell me is that the bike went to Cali. I thought by now it might have surfaced. That was the only legit bike I ever saw. If I remember correctly the guy told me the bike was actually found in Pennsylvania. There is a rumor that Pres Eisenhower wanted a blue one for his son for Christmas 1955. The story doesn't add up though because his son was well into his 30's by this time. His grandson, however, DDE II, was seven so this would be plausible but I've never seen any pics to back this up. Regardless, I speculate that a Schwinn dealer in that area probably got Schwinn to paint a small batch of the boys bikes blue. So what was the minimum number required? I've tried to reach out to the BMA who, I believe, bought the Schwinn archives but they rudely told me that the archives are not available for research. That's all I know about it. As a consolation prize I finally tracked down a correct serial # frame and all the parts to build one--would you care to share the paint codes with me? Ironically I failed to get the serial # off the Ebay bike so if anyone happens to know what it was I would certainly like to know. V/r Shawn






I learned the hardway restoring Blue Phantoms the first one was a 'slight' miss, second one a home run.  Both were done with all original parts and NOS goodies such as taillights, tires, fenders etc.  The very first one I did was a COLOR MATCH from a NOS mid 50s' metallic blue Streamliner/Hornet/wasp front fender.  WRONG!  Thos painted fender bikes were metallic not "candy" colors.  
The one in the pix above was done last year and I ended up with an NOS 6hole rear carrier for one in a buyout.  My paint shop NO-Brainered the match and it was a standard HOUSE  OF COLOR "candy".   House of color provides basically a tint which you add to the 'clear'.  Careful how much you add and not to tint to dark or light.  You need a silver Base Coat over your initial primer coat.  Then the House of Color Tint and Clear mix.  It was 'dead on'.  
It was the same color Schwinn used for the Jaguars.  Basically their chrome fendered bikes, not the painted fendered ones that got the Blue Metallic.

I'll post a pic of the first one out of the gate and the correct Candy color one ....hard to tell in pix, but up close you can really see it.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 6, 2015)

*Color comparison for Freqman Blue Phantom*

*This should save you the "trial and error" I made. First pic is the Metallic match (wrong, close but no cigar).........









Compared with House of Color Correct one*


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2015)

original front fenders fit the tire better and seem to have a better radius than the reproduction fenders,were the dies gettin worn or did they make a new die when they made the repos?


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 6, 2015)

spoker said:


> original front fenders fit the tire better and seem to have a better radius than the reproduction fenders,were the dies gettin worn or did they make a new die when they made the repos?




*----------------Good question.  I have noticed that as well, like their more flaired 'out' as opposed to following the contour.  It would be nice if all repop parts were as obvious.  Some of the stuff that's too 'dead on' creates bumps in the road when dealing with old bike parts, especially the Schwinn Phantom stuff.  
What percentage of restored Phantoms out there do you suppose are original parts builds with less than say 5% of repro part used for the build?   My guess is a very very small fraction.  It's too easy to go the lazy way, and with a consumer market that doesn't know any better......ouch. It's funny what people step up and buy based on 'honest' descriptions.  With restored Phantoms it's always best to do your homework and be sure you're getting what you pay for.  If the bike is 1000 bux and it's 'restored' and looks good enough?  repop issues are no biggie........when they start approaching 2 or 3G?  time to do the math and the homework.*


----------



## videoranger (Jan 7, 2015)

I love the blue. I think that is the best looking Phantom I've ever seen.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 9, 2015)

Had to edit


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful bikes,Both  blues are very nice.I saw a girls blue Phantom about 20 years ago @ a local collector/restorers place.I asked about a boys version and he said Schwinn might have made some for a particular dealer or distributor but HE HAD NEVER SEEN ONE.This was before the  I-net was flooded with info. so he might have a different opinion or have learned something since. I remember reading a thread on the old Schwinn forums about a family that bought their sick Son a custom painted B-6 in the late 40's, through the local dealer.The bike was painted a BRIGHT YELLOW,not a standard color but the dealer was able to order it for them. The boy was never able to ride it and it sat for decades.The new owner/thread starter posted pics. and documents as proof it existed. The bike was in NOS  condition.Seems to me if someone wanted a blue Phantom they could have ordered it just as these folks custom ordered a bike for their Son.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 6, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> *While over the years I've owned several original paint unrestored Blue Ladies Phantoms, I've never found an original mens version.  The closest I've ever come to seeing an original was 2 or 3 years back on Ebay a bike flipper (non collector) in upstate NY listed one along with some modern bikes in his listings.  I don't even think he put the word 'blue' in the description, but it was definately an original paint unrestored rough bike.  It went pretty high 2 range from what I recall.  It was indisputably legit. Has anyone on here ever owned one or seen a true original paint 55 mens model?  Does anyone know who won the bike that sold on Ebay?  I've probably had close to a dozen of the ladies models over the years, best one coming from a TRUE "picker" in Chicago who back in the late 80's would ship out bikes he found in basements etc.  Complete and mint missing tank ladies blue was had for >gasp<  200 bux plus shipping.  I sold it at a local Huntington beach meet for 400 and thought I hit a home run!*
> 
> *Attached are some pix of a correctly dated 55' frame I restored with 100% original parts for a local collector last year.  Original EVERYTHING......except for tubes and the air in the tubes.  Nos fenders, front brake, Tailight and Typhoon tires.  I wonder how many the Schwinn factory actually squirted in Blue and why so few?*[/SIZE]
> [/FONT][/B]View attachment 189406View attachment 189407View attachment 189408View attachment 189409View attachment 189410View attachment 189411View attachment 189412View attachment 189413View attachment 189414
> ...



Beautiful. ..


----------



## George medina (Feb 10, 2021)

Do you guys have the color code for the house of color blue you use for the bike.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 10, 2021)

unfortunately I can't get the house of color stuff here anymore.
I do have an NOS blue 6 hole rack top I drop at my paint mixer/matcher
and they nail it very accurately.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 11, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> I learned the hardway restoring Blue Phantoms the first one was a 'slight' miss, second one a home run.  Both were done with all original parts and NOS goodies such as taillights, tires, fenders etc.  The very first one I did was a COLOR MATCH from a NOS mid 50s' metallic blue Streamliner/Hornet/wasp front fender.  WRONG!  Thos painted fender bikes were metallic not "candy" colors.
> The one in the pix above was done last year and I ended up with an NOS 6hole rear carrier for one in a buyout.  My paint shop NO-Brainered the match and it was a standard HOUSE  OF COLOR "candy".   House of color provides basically a tint which you add to the 'clear'.  Careful how much you add and not to tint to dark or light.  You need a silver Base Coat over your initial primer coat.  Then the House of Color Tint and Clear mix.  It was 'dead on'.
> It was the same color Schwinn used for the Jaguars.  Basically their chrome fendered bikes, not the painted fendered ones that got the Blue Metallic.
> 
> I'll post a pic of the first one out of the gate and the correct Candy color one ....hard to tell in pix, but up close you can really see it.



Good info Bob. It's so difficult to talk story about how to get matches on Schwinn's Candy paints. . Your remarks sent me hunting for another Schwinn with it for further reference as It's the color I want for a 54 24" Corvette.  Color match found here posted 2014;  a  superb  original  56 Streamliner, most certainly, never touched  that is Opal blue. . . 


















						1956 Schwinn Streamliner, Almost New Condition, All Original | All Things Schwinn
					

Found this bike at a local antique show, the man was selling it for the original family. The price was so high it didn't sell. I took the mans card and called after the show and he said he would consider an offer. Well after 3 weeks of discussion I bought it yesterday. The bike is all original...




					thecabe.com


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 11, 2021)

George medina said:


> Do you guys have the color code for the house of color blue you use for the bike.



Check with 66 Autocolor online.  Full selection of House of Kolor paint. They will even put it in spray cans.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 11, 2021)

The streamliner blue is different.  I've restored 2 55' blue bikes...first one was a paint color
error matching to the color above.....  The Phantom blue was different and the 2nd bike
(in pix above somewhere) was the correct blue


----------

